# Scotland - Winter Tour



## Festie (Jul 11, 2007)

Hubby and I are going to spend Christmas on Uist (outer Hebrides) with his dad. We have two and a half weeks to do a tour, starting 16 December from Worcester, so want to start on the west coast, spend Christmas on Uist, then travel down the east coast. The weather is my greatest concern, although we will be cosy in our 14 year old Hymercamp. Any advice will be gratefully received.

Smile and the World smiles with you, crab and you break the monotony!


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Weather is up to the gods.
Though usually the east coast is bright and dry around Christmas.

Pick up your map of Scottish campsites from here
http://www.scottishcamping.com/

Places to go and things to do here
http://www.visitscotland.com/

Edinburgh for Hogmanay ?
http://www.edinburghshogmanay.org/


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Edinburgh for hogmanay might be difficult - everywhere is fully booked by now and you won't get tickets to get into the centre. You could try stonehaven for the fireballs, I have put a wild camping spot in the database and am lobbying the council to signpost motorhome parking for the event. send me a PM if you do come - I will put the kettle on and find a 'wee dram' to warm you up.
Aberdeen, Dundee, Perth, stirling all tend to have hogmanay festivities - just not as big as the Edinburgh ones.
As has already been said - the weather is with the gods

Chris


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
uist will be wet and windy, well it usually is :lol: down here on the sw coast it is usually slightly less damp and a lot milder, we've got palm trees and hardly ever see snow. a better itinerary would help as to where/ what you would like to see as it is a big place up here  
simon


----------



## Festie (Jul 11, 2007)

citroennut said:


> hi,
> uist will be wet and windy, well it usually is :lol: down here on the sw coast it is usually slightly less damp and a lot milder, we've got palm trees and hardly ever see snow. a better itinerary would help as to where/ what you would like to see as it is a big place up here
> simon


Thanks. Have been looking at our route & distances etc. As we have seven days to get to Uig for the ferry we will to go via Kircudbright, Stranraer, Ayr, (Largs?) Loch Lomond, Oban, Kyle of Lochalsh. Have no preconceived ideas except to take in the scenery and do about 100-150 miles per day. It's about 690 miles so we might decide to miss Oban and travel via Glencoe. Campsites with services & hook-up would be good, otherwise we will wild camp where possible. This is our first a) long tour and b) winter tour. Any suggestions as to 'must see' places would be great.

Thanks again, Wendy


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi wendy,

kircudbright is a nice town as well as castle douglas, probably more to do in cd than kircudbright. plenty of places to wild camp down there. a good wild spot is along from portwilliam, the shore front at auchenmalg. 
as for stranraer, unfortunately there isn't much there, portpatrick it nice. you can wild camp in the carpark at the east end of stranraer where the snack bar is, there was a tag axle staying there on sunday, reckon it had stayed there overnight. 
there is craigie gardens caravan club site in the centre of ayr and you can wild camp on the shorefront in troon at barassie beach along from morrisons. views straight across to arran. largs is a nice town with parking there or at skelmorlie. 

over to someone else for further up the coast

cheers
simon


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Festie said:


> citroennut said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


You might like to look at our last 'Coast' Blog which covers quite a bit of your early route. >click here<


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We stayed at Invercoe Caravan site at Glencoe earlier this month, on our way back from the Outer Hebrides. It is open all year and has electric hookups. It's a lovely site at the side of the loch with all facilities. The price for a motorhome and 2 people is £18 per night but over 60's get a reduction of £1 per person per night. Also not far to walk into the village. Beautiful views too!

www.invercoe.co.uk

Pammy


----------

